# free art!



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

need to draw XD
digital art this time 

I thought the first come first served thing isnt always fair to those in different time zones so how about this.

*Tell me your funniest betta story along with a photo of your fish XD
I'll draw the fish from the funniest entry *

Anddddddd a special surprise for one entry picked at random 

I'll be picking tomorrow around this time


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure how funny this actually is, but I found it extremely amusing at the time it happened...

When I first put Nova in his new tank he was fascinated by everything of course except 2 things: the leaf hammock and his little log cave. Now he swam around the log cave for an hour or so just STARING at it trying to figure out what it was (ignoring the hammock entirely, I'll get to that part in a bit) After he worked up the nerve he poked his head in the cave for a second and backed out, swam around it, and poked his head in the other side (did this several times) Finally he picked an end of it, went in, and frantically swam BACKWARDS out of it again (at least 3 times of this) Having worked up his nerve enough, he finally decided that it was okay and darted through it as fast as his little fins would go and bonked his nose on the other side of the tank xD I laughed so hard. After that he went through it slower a few times and was okay.

Now the hammock was entirely different (does this count as two stories? idk, I'm telling it anyway because it was so cute) he ignored the thing for 3 days. I finally caught him staring at it on day 3. I tried putting food over it and everything and he would look at the food, and at the leaf, and back at the food again and shimmy over the leaf as fast as he could forcing the food away from it. Then on day five I saw him staring at it again and he finally worked up the nerve to go sit on it. Well... having something underneath him must have freaked him out at first because after a few seconds he spazzed and shimmied all the way across it. Lol. Anyway the next day he was comfortably napping on it, so whatever problem he had with it, he got over xD

And here he is


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD that did make me lol. such a comical fish!XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I got Perseus a new decoration a purple sea anemone made of silicone and when I put it in the tank he swim over to it and checked it out and swam though it and under it and sat in it for awhile. I kept watching him and was so happy he really seemed to like it and the next thing I know he is attacking it, a full on force of nature attack, he was biting it, striking like a snake at the arms of it biting and stalking it and it was scary and funny at the same time. What should I do take it out or leave it , so confused I thought he liked it. So I keep watching and well then he was back to liking it again having a blast swimming though the out reaching purple arms as they waved in the water whispering Perseusss perrrrseeeusss ...He must have fell for that cause he is curling around it loving it and swimming under it and staying awhile. Okay the loves it again thats great I think to myself. A little while later he is attacking it again over and over strike bite hiss hiss dont call my name anymore you ole purple sea anemone this is freshwater you will die here die I tell ya dieee !!!!! 

The next day it was nothing ever happened Perseus was mostly ignoring it as the poor purple sea anemone called his name he would go over sometimes and have a look at it and turn back around and swim away. So after about a week I took the it out cause its time to get ready for something new for Halloween...yeeeeaaa ...wonders how Perseus will react to the nice scary skull I got him.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't really have a funny story but my fish tends to be a little moody about things so this is how it goes:
He was in the hospital tank with fin rot while he was being treated. He had to stay in the tank for quite a while because I had to set up his 10 gal new house. When it was finally ready I released him in, he built bubble nests, flared at decorations, ate like a pig, laid on the silk plants leaves and over all, loved his tank. Untill my brother caght a sucker fish in the creek and stuck it in my tank. Well out came Magic and back in to the hospital tank he went, He was not happy. I would walk into the room and instead of begging me for food he would 'run' up to the front of the tank, look straight at me for 5 seconds while flaring then dart to the bottom of the tank and lay there sulking the whole time I was in the room, As soon as I left he would get up and contiue swimming. He was I swear trying to make me feel bad. Once his 10 gal home was safe again I released him and with his fins in the air straight away from me he swam funny the whole time I watched him as to not make eye contact. I left him alone for the rest of the day. When I came back to feed him he was back to doing his begging for food and had his largest bubble nest yet constructed above the silk plant. He recently tore his fin but I didn't dare take him out for treatment because I didn't need another mental breakdown. 
I hope you liked my story and I am glad I finally get a chance at getting some art work!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and the fish in my avatar is the one would like drawn I can provide more pics on request.


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oops forgot about this thread last night.... due to an overload of work
twolovers101 is the winner!

and since there was only 3 legit entries....

Perseusmom and BeautifulBetta123
will both get a mini art ^____^ thanks for the entertaining "tails"!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

darn I missed out... oh well maybe next time xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeaaaaa congrats twolovers101 your story was very funny loved it !!!


aokashi thanks so much this was fun to do and cant wait to see the mini drawing I just love your art its always very awesome and beautiful !!!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

oh wow, thanks!  
Perseusmom and BeautifulBetta, your stories were great too, I loved reading them


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Oh and the fish in my avatar is the one would like drawn I can provide more pics on request.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Yeaaaaa congrats twolovers101 your story was very funny loved it !!!
> 
> 
> aokashi thanks so much this was fun to do and cant wait to see the mini drawing I just love your art its always very awesome and beautiful !!!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

those are beautiful! :O

Wish I had your talent....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> those are beautiful! :O
> 
> Wish I had your talent....


thanks for the high praise XD i need to do yours on the computer, so it will be done later...
sorry!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> thanks for the high praise XD i need to do yours on the computer, so it will be done later...
> sorry!


Haha, it's fine  
Some of my really good friends are art majors, so I understand time constraints, take as long as you need/want :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

OMG...is that one with my quote on it mine....That us awesome I totally could not love it more, you are a great artist your work is incredible !!!! Thank you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> I'm not sure how funny this actually is, but I found it extremely amusing at the time it happened...
> 
> When I first put Nova in his new tank he was fascinated by everything of course except 2 things: the leaf hammock and his little log cave. Now he swam around the log cave for an hour or so just STARING at it trying to figure out what it was (ignoring the hammock entirely, I'll get to that part in a bit) After he worked up the nerve he poked his head in the cave for a second and backed out, swam around it, and poked his head in the other side (did this several times) Finally he picked an end of it, went in, and frantically swam BACKWARDS out of it again (at least 3 times of this) Having worked up his nerve enough, he finally decided that it was okay and darted through it as fast as his little fins would go and bonked his nose on the other side of the tank xD I laughed so hard. After that he went through it slower a few times and was okay.
> 
> ...


Seriously sorry for the long wait!
lol

here he is


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh wow!!! That's beautiful! Thank you! *hugs*

And it's not a problem about the wait, no worries


----------



## Lynntastic (May 15, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> darn I missed out... oh well maybe next time xD


I JUST saw this thread and am kicking myself for not having checked the art forum the past two weeks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD sorry! next time! I can only offer what I can draw  i really dont want to make a long list and have people wait a few months for art


----------

